# Police and Sherrif



## cjmajor (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a question regarding Police Officers and Sherifs. What is the difference between the two.

Thanks


----------



## CBayer222 (Dec 9, 2005)

Depends on what part of the country its in reference too.


----------



## cjmajor (Feb 3, 2006)

Massachusetts


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Wow this thread is just asking for trouble on this board



cjmajor said:


> Massachusetts


----------



## cjmajor (Feb 3, 2006)

SORRY I am new to this site. if this a sensitive issue just PM me!


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

In Mass, the poice patrol and enforce civil, criminal, and motor vehicle laws. They have the authority to make arrests. The sheriff's dept. run the jails. People convicted and sentenced to less than 2.5 years do their time in the jails for the most part. Sherrif's do'nt enforce laws out on the street and don't patrol.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

cjmajor said:


> I have a question regarding Police Officers and Sherifs. What is the difference between the two.
> 
> Thanks


This should be interesting.

Police uniforms are Blue. Sherifs uniforms are brown. What color is shit?

Sorry I couldn't help myself. #-o


----------

